# PC, Set Top Box, LCD TV



## OldNick (Jul 6, 2006)

I would like to know if something will work, and if anyone reckons there is a better way.

I have just bought a 40" LCD TV. I wanted to use a PC to record TV programmes to hard drive, because I figured you could get a PC and a huge hard drive for not much more than an HD recorder, you can always add more storage, and also you then have the PC available for games, or other things such as looking at photos, on the big screen.

Unfortunately, the LCD TV does not have video out :sigh:

It seems to me that the best way to get TV into the PC is to use a HiDef set top box that has Either composite or Component video out, then convert to USB and send to the PC. Set top boxes are a dime a dozen, converters likewise, and my experience with PC TV tuner cards has been pretty ho hum at best. 

To send to the TV, I can either use a USB to video converter, or get a video card that has video out in a format that allows me to plug into the TV. 

Actually the TV manual actually talks about using the screen to play the PC anyway.

I guess one problem might be finding software to capture the USB video stream.

So. Will it work? Is there a better way? Is there software for what I want to do?

Any (useful :grin input appreciated.

Nick


----------



## OldNick (Jul 6, 2006)

And another request bits the dust in this information sink-hole.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

OldNick:

We don't have all the answers all the time, sorry about that, but it happens.
With 650,000 member over 2 million post I think we do a pretty job, for a place that offers FREE support.

I will save you any further frustration with this question by closing this post.

BG


----------

